# I've Lost My Cotten-Picking Mind!!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's what I was told today anyway when I told someone my dream/plan!!! 

Let me tell my story, then I'll ask for the general consensus as to my mental health....

I am a single female who desires to buy a sailboat and cruise the Caribbean for a year or two or more? with my German Shepherd. 

I love the Caribbean and snorkeling and I head down there every chance I get. I don't like the Bahama's much, the waters too cold for my taste but love the Virgin Islands and further south. Anyway, my last trip down to T&C I was invited out on a sailboat for an afternoon sail and boy oh boy oh boy was that a mistake.... I LOVED IT!!! ABSOLUTELY INDESCRIBABLE!! I want to do this! I have to do this!

OK, Here's the thing: I have never sailed a boat before, ever, but everybody's gotta start somewhere right???

I am NOT interested in hooking up with a man or sailing with another woman either really. I would prefer to sail alone quite honestly. Please don't burst my bubble by telling me that being a woman I can't physically do it alone. I am pretty strong, I hit the gym 4-5 times a week doing the crosstrainer and weights. Is it physically challenging? OK, I want the truth.

I have a modest inheritance in the mid 6-figures and a paid for house which I could rent out so the money thing isn't a big issue for awhile at least. I don't plan on buying a fancy big boat but an older small boat?? I am very frugal, some call me cheap (I drive a 92' Camry and buy my clothes 75% off at the end of the season sales, etc etc) and will continue to be that way. However, I don't mind spending money on the important things. 

I plan to buy a small sailboat, maybe an older Catalina 22?? and dock it on my local lake for a couple years to practice on. I want to take sailing lessons?? and maybe even take an offshore?? course in the next year or two?? Then take the plunge and buy a boat for down there and just do it.

I have been reading this board and other internet sites for weeks but just don't see anything much about single women cruising.... Am I wrong?

OK, Give it to me, I can take it.......

* edited to say that I can't believe I spelled cotton wrong and being the title I can't go back and change it*


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Why do you think you're out of your mind? Sounds like a great idea. However, that big ol' dog of yours is going to **** all over your world. I love dogs, so I hesitate to even bring up the subject. A single friend of mine who also loves sailing wants to date you. Maybe if you'd just make out with him for a while he'd behave. Yuk, yuk.
Sailhog


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

No problem, good plan, have fun. I would recommend some sailing lessons however.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothing wrong with your dream. The dog is tricky but there are ways to make it work.

As far as learning to sail, I would suggest a sailing course in something smaller than a Catalina 22 to begin with. Find a program sponsored by the Red Cross or US Sailing, one that puts you in an open daysailor with one or two other students and an instructor. After completing the course, rent similar boats as often as possible in a variety of conditions and locations to improve your skills. Once you're competant and confident with open daysailors, then you can look for a small cruiser with a cabin. 

I would suggest something a bit more substantial than the Catalina 22, which you might outgrow too quickly and which may not give you enough of a "big boat" feel to prepare you for the boat you'd take to the Carib. Something in the 24-27 ft range. A boat this size will be very challenging at first but you'll learn quickly. A boat this size also teaches you about onboard systems (propane, water, fuel, engine, electrical, etc), which you will not get in the bare-bones Catalina 22. Good luck.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I'd recommend a few books for you to read.

The Complete Sailor, by David Seidman, is a good educational resource for new sailors. Covers a lot of material, but is well written and very readable.

Twenty Small Sailboats To Take You Anywhere, by John Vigor. A good primer for possible sailboats for you to pick from. 

Sensible Cruising: The Thoreau Approach to Cruising, by Casey, et al. and

There Be No Dragons, by Reese Palley.

Both of these last two books talk about cruising in a very down-to-earth, no-nonsense, cut-the-crap kind of way. It doesn't take a rich person to do it, and I don't think you're crazy for wanting to learn how to sail or try to do it.

I would say get a couple of ASA week-long courses under your belt... get a small boat, the Catalina 22 is a good choice, and get as much time in sailing as you can. However, you will want to get your "real" boat at least a few months before you intend to leave on your long-term cruise. This is so you can familiarize yourself with her and her idiosyncracies. It will also give you the time you need to repair, re-fit or upgrade whatever you find you need to change, replace or modify.

Most cruisers are usually couples... with single-handers being a bit less common, and women single-handers a bit less common than that.

You don't need a big boat... you don't need all the fancy electronics.... you do need to do it... 

I hope you go... and if you do, I hope to see you out on the water... since I'm planning on leaving for a while later this year or early next.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There seems to be several schools here in NC that I could go to so I will start checking that out.

Perhaps I will wait to buy a boat till next spring and just take lessons and such this year?

I guess I was planning on only buying a 28' - 31' boat for the Caribbean, easier to handle I assume and less $$ spend on initial purchase and upkeep? Is that TOO small to be safe, I guess I assume that the Caribbean just requires and nice "coastal cruiser" type of boat? I don't mind small living quarters, I lived in a teeny tiny apt in NYC that couldn't be much bigger than your average boat for awhile plus on the boat I assume I will be on top of or out of the boat more than inside anyway. 

So, are there any other women cruising the Caribbean Solo?? Just not posting here maybe?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It really depends on what kind of sailing you want to do... and where.

Donna Lange just completed a circumnavigation in a Southern Cross 28, which she sailed through storms and weather that put larger boats to shame. In fact, not too far back, she was one of the boats responding to a distress call from a 44' sailboat, being sailed by a guy named Ken Barnes, who bailed on his boat and scuttled it in the end.

An acquaintance of mine is looking to buy a Contessa 26 to liveaboard in the Caribbean. The Contessa 26 is the same boat that Tania Aebi sailed around the world in, which is documented in her book Maiden Voyage.

Another woman I know is sailing around the Sea of Cortez in a Westerley Nomad, which is about 23' long.

I'd also recommend the books by Larry and Lin Pardey, who post on Sailnet from time to time. Particularly of interest to you will be the book Self-Sufficient Sailor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, I LOVE to read so will order the recommended books.

I seriously doubt that I will go beyond the Caribbean. Probably head down to the southern parts for the summers and Virgin Islands for the winters. I will of course need to get my dog into BVI which I think I have an understanding of for the most part. I don't know much about the Southern islands and their Rabies requirements but can find out.

Thanks for the help and advice everyone.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help out... keep us posted... and let us know how things are going.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think you're a nutjob. I envy you. go forth and phospher!!!

I really love dawgs too, gawd I do, but havin' em on a boat for anymore than a day or two will drive you, and the dawg batty. (not to mention the sometimes draconian laws of other places)


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

You can do it physically and others have - search seagypsy.
Any boat will do to start probably preferably a dinghy or similar. Then when you know some basics, do a women only course and crew on a few bigger boats. Many people want crew. Do the ASA courses and in a year or so look for your own boat. Up to about 36 is ok. A big dog like that takes at least as much space as another person.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The dog is going to be a MAJOR pain both from a care and a customs/immigation standpoint. Other than that...what you propose to do is quite do-able if you take it step by step. Tempermentally you have the right attitude to succeed! 
Read Donna Lange's log of her circumnavigation just completed on a 28 ft boat for inspiration! Here's her site... Donna Lange the Musician, the Sailor


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't let the nay-sayers step on your dreams, a good quote from a recent movie stated that people will try to tell you that you can't do something because they can't.

Strength or gender have no bearing on sailing ability and seamanship.

I agree with the members recommending reading and leasons, without respect for the ocean you will end up a statistic.

Good luck and fair winds

Jason
S/V Astraeus


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nay-sayers, did I miss something ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Freesail99 said:


> Nay-sayers, did I miss something ?


Perhaps they meant the person who told me I was out of my cotton-picking mind?

The dog may be a pain but no dog-no cruising. I will just have to deal with it. I have worked with animals for years and years and a little doggy poo doesn't scare me. I can train the dog to potty on a plastic something or other that can be easily cleaned. I have exported several dogs to Rabies free countries and know the procedures. I have the capabilities here to quarantine to the satisfaction of these governments. Not a big deal for the most part. My main concern was once I left BVI (my favorite place in the Caribbean) my ability to reentry. I would definitely have to figure that out.

Perhaps I would even put the boat up for the hurricane season in Virgin Islands, come back to the US for 6 months then head back down there. Do many people do that?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your plan sounds totally logical and achievable to me. The dog will be a bit of an issue, but if he doesn't get seasick then you'll be able to rig up some kind of ramp thing to let him get in and out of the cabin.

I would advise against getting anything bigger than 30 feet to single-hand. There is more than enough space on 30 feet for one or two people to live comfortably, and the boat is large enough that it won't bob around too much in the waves.

Good Luck and keep posting to let us know about your progress...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

JustMeUC said:


> I have the capabilities here to quarantine to the satisfaction of these governments. Not a big deal for the most part. My main concern was once I left BVI (my favorite place in the Caribbean) my ability to reentry. I would definitely have to figure that out.
> 
> Perhaps I would even put the boat up for the hurricane season in Virgin Islands, come back to the US for 6 months then head back down there. Do many people do that?


Lots of people leave their boats in the Caribe for hurricane season. There are a couple of BVI places (Nanny Cay and Virgin Gorda YY) which have hurricane ready storage which provides no guarantees but is better than just standard on the hard storage. Most boats head down to Grenada or Trinidad where storage is cheaper and hurricanes are fewer or non-existent.

You can get the dog off the boat by sailing down the "Thorny Path" in not more than 24 hour passages. Check out Bruce Van Sants Gentleman's Guide to Passages South for a complete description of this route.

May I also suggest the Bahamas as an easy first foreign destinaton. They are wonderful to cruise and dog friendly with water and reefs that are BETTER than the BVI's...just not the same beautiful land vistas!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*What a difference a day makes*

Sorry to hijack, but I just wanted to interject this thought. When I first glanced over your thread I thought, "Oh no, another newbie with a dog and a dream! She is going to get hammered." You may have missed that thread a while back(dog lady). But then I read the first couple of replies and re-read your post. I realized that there was quite a difference between you and the other poster. Plain and simple, you are nice. You admit your short comings and that you don't know everything, and there is a sense of underlying confidence and common sense about you. You will do fine. Take lessons, learn from friends, race on other's boats for experience. Have fun!
Best
PS. If you HAVE lost your mind, it means we are all crazy too. So, in that case, I would disregard any advice you get here. 

Look at this:
SailCharbonneau.com - Sailing with Pets
and this(although she is not alone) I have emailed her and she replies rather quickly. Good inspiration.
WetSand.com > The Green Room > Liz Clark Swell Voyage


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

the "your out of your cotton pickin mind coments only last a little while then the beauty of the idea starts to sink in and you will hear that comment less and less.
http://noonsite.com/
The above link will be a good start for information on customs and imagration for you and your dog alot of the countries in the Caribbean require that dogs stay on board.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you've been reading this site for the past few weeks, I'm sure you've noticed that not too many of us are wrapped too tight! Must be a sailor thing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This lady seems to have figured out how Dogs Boating, Sailing


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

My advise would be that, after you are done with sailing lessons, you endeavor to crew as much as possible. Failing that, I would purchase a smaller boat, $2000-$3000, and sail the daylights out of it.

In the meantime, I'd be on the lookout for a Flicka. This would, of course, mean that there will be one less out there for sale when I finally get the money around to buy mine.(g) A Flicka is only twenty feet in length but is capable of taking you anywhere. It will also be much easier to singlehand than a larger boat. It doesn't hurt that it is a beautiful boat. Some say cute, but I've never thought the word applied to the women or boats I lust after.

As far as the dogs go. Well. You might want to pull up the bull-terrier thread. There was actually some good advise in it before the woman went ballistic. You'll no doubt notice the difference in responses to your query, versus the "dog lady's". Some regard it as an epic moment in sailnet history, others, "a new low".(g)

On the physical side it'll just be the usual. There will be times when you'll wish you had the extra upper body strength, but not that often. And, in typical female fashion, you'll probably plan ahead better than us guys, and not have to rely on strength alone.(g)

Good luck. stay in touch. Often, people come by and we never hear from them again-wondering how they came out and all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Are you near Lake Norman?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I bought my boat, a 1986 O'day 35, from a woman who used to single hand it all over the Newport, RI area. She would sail it from Newport to Cape Cod, Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, and other places.

She is also a licensed captain, and a critical care nurse. She was about 5' 4" and maybe 120 lbs. 

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailaway21 said:


> I'd be on the lookout for a Flicka.


 one just slipped next to me, what a sweet little boat, has full standing headroom and an enclosed head(not sure what year model) I told him to move it cuz it makes my boat look like crap sitting next to mine. perfect for a single person...oh yeah, and a dog

edit: heres a sweet one close to your cruising area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Are you near Lake Norman?


No, I am in Raleigh.

Thanks for all the encouraging replies and pm's. I am quite committed to it, I just feel as though I "have to"... LOL I have no fear of being off on my own, I took off for Europe when I was just 18 by myself and I made my way about ok. Since then I have traveled all over the world, many 3rd world countries as a woman alone and have always met nice helpful folks along the way. I haven't traveled as much in recent years, work has been more demanding but I have always been a traveler. I just had never been on a sailboat and something about it just seemed right and something I must do 

I haven't had time to read the other dog tread yet but I will. As far as the dog stuff goes, I deal with dog owners on a daily basis and some of them are just flat out fruitcakes so I am not surprised by their actions usually. I swim my dog a lot, it is great low impact exercise so I am pretty sure that he would love boat life. He is a medium size GSD, only about 75 pounds so he is not too huge. I do realize that having a dog on a boat will be Inconvenient and will even limit my choices of places to visit but it will be the price to pay for the company of my best bud. so be it

Again, thanks and I will indeed keep you guys posted on my progress and no doubt will have tons of questions to throw out at you all.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Go for it!
And be prepared, your going to get lots of propositions from the males around here that have the same dream. Not many women out there that share your enthusiasm. Were all searching for them or have searched for them. They are few and far between.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailortjk1 makes a valid point. In fact, I would consider abandoning your dream, as you're going to start getting thousands of PMs from a bunch of really smelly, scurvy-riddled sailors with bad teeth. Dreams die hard, but I would urge you to give up immediately. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...
Sailhog


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> Go for it!
> And be prepared, your going to get lots of propositions from the males around here that have the same dream. Not many women out there that share your enthusiasm. Were all searching for them or have searched for them. They are few and far between.


One of the reasons I posted in my very first post that I wanted to go alone so I don't go giving anyone the wrong idea...  Seriously, I have not gotten any propositions, just lots of helpful and knowledgeable advice which I sincerely appreciate.

I just emailed a local sailing school to try to sign up for a basic keelboating course so I am on my way!!


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't post here often but wanted to add a couple of suggestions. If you "google" on cruising with pets you will get lots of hits on that subject well worth reading. 
Also look for "A Womans Guide to Sailing" by Doris Colgate and "The Cruising Womans Advisor" by Diana Jessie. 
Hope this helps....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Raleigh*

You're not out of your mind... and sound pretty sane to me.

Here is an excellent place to start... My fiance and I started with this class. Fun and low pressure...
*Red Cross Fundamentals of Sailing*
*Location: Lake Johnson; Raleigh, NC*
_Age: 12yrs and up. Let's get ready for summer and enjoy sailing at beautiful Lake Johnson. Whether you are a first time sailor or need a refresher course in this exciting sport, our Red Cross Fundamentals of Sailing class is for you. Instruction includes: terminology, basic sailing theory and practice, rigging and safety procedures. No previous sailing experience is necessary. All of the materials and equipment are included. Enrollment is limited, and courses are already filling. Our fleet are Sunfish, the most popular sailboat worldwide. *Private sailing lessons are available by appointment. Please call 919-233-2121 for more information. Class Fee: $40_

We took the Red Cross class in preparation for U.S Sailing: Basic Keelboat 101 which we took at Oriental School of Sailing. I HIGHLY recommend these guys. Captain Chris and Captain Jim are excellent instructors. We decided to take the Coastal Navigation class this year and our destination was Cape Lookout... another awesome experience from that school. After taking those classes we decided that we were ready for a larger boat and just recently purchased a Pearson 27. Our O'Day 22 is now for sale. One of our questions was "will Bella (our dog) be able to get in and out of the companionway on her own?" She wasn't too sure about it at first but i think she'll get more accustomed to it. The biggest issue as far as Bella sailing with us is how to get her back in the boat when she wants to go swimming. She is a 75 pound Ridgeback/Boxer mix and she's heavy enough when she's dry... not to mention soaking wet! Her lifejacket has a harness on it and that helps. We pretend we're practicing man overbaord and hook her to a line and block system. Her face is hillarious... she's like "What the hell?" Anyway... We don't have plans of extended cruising... mainly just around the Outer Banks and Pamlico Sound for now so having a dog is not nearly the issue it would be if we were in the Bahamas/BVI, etc.

Oh... We are in Raleigh too. Our boat lives in Oriental though. We've got plenty of local info if you want anything further... just ask!


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

*Singlehanding....*

Hi,

Usually the toughest part for most of us wanna-be cruisers is the money aspect so the major hurdle for you is a done deal. Just a few words coming from a relative newbie who's been on the same path. I started on a 22 footer with the same goal of cruising the Carib and a few other places after some time and experience and getting a larger boat. I sailed every chance I got. Every afternoon after work, every weekend. What follows is just my opinion and my experience as a singlehander of a small boat, and it's worth what you paid for it.

Sail every chance you get. Light air, heavy air, no air. I went alone. I spent numerous days laying in the cockpit looking up at the sails learning how to get propulsion on days when there is hardly a breeze, playing with all possible sail controls to see what worked. I kept my boat in a slip. If I can just hop in and go I'm more likely to sail than if I have to launch, rig, and recover every time I went out.

I look at cleats and winches as the extra hands I need. The first few times I sailed I realized I needed a LOT more cleats just to hold a line for a moment than those that came on the boat.

Good winches will make up for lack of muscles. I never have had a problem pulling in sails on a 22 footer with good Lewmar winches. The only time strength was an issue was getting caught a few miles off shore in a storm and trying to hang onto the tiller. The forces the water was able to exert against the tiller was mind boggling. A good reason for wheel steering but I prefer the simplicity (I can fix it if it breaks IOW) and feedback of a tiller so that's what I'm sticking with. I was also way overpowered but the only foresail I had was a 155%. Live and learn.

Handholds. Everywhere. I'm not convinced with 2 people onboard you're going to get the other one back on unless you're lucky. JMHO. IMNSHO if you're singlehanding and fall off the boat forget it. It can and has been done but I'd never want to have to try and get back on my boat after going overboard. I could probably climb back on using the outboard but that's assuming I was able to get back to the boat somehow...I like jacklines.

Find ways to run all controls back to the cockpit and keep everything maintained so all parts glide smoothly. Leaving the tiller to unwrap a halyard or hung up genoa on a heaving foredeck is not fun; especially when basic inspection and preventative maintenance could have prevented it.  I'm still debating; roller furling seems like a godsend to the singlehander but it also seems like when it fails it fails rather dramatically.

On the dog thing sounds like you already did your homework. After the famous dog-lady thread and reading the sincere and knowledgeable responses from those who have been there I decided no more new pets and my full time cruising would just wait until I'm dogless. More time to learn and squirrel away funds. But that was just my choice. If you're flexible, and do your homework there's no reason why not.

One really good piece of advice you got that I wish I'd thought about was getting a bigger boat so you can become familiar with internal systems like plumbing and electrical. I haven't had to deal with that and I need to learn how.

Just some thoughts and encouragement from my own experience as a new sailor with the same aspirations but little experience. There's a wealth of experience on this board, you've gotten a lot of great advice. And as you've discovered by the tone of the responses, attitude is everything. You'll do fine. 

There are always plenty of people around to tell you why you CAN'T do something. Find the ones who want to help you find a way that you CAN do it. That's worked best for me. Good luck and keep us posted.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad you haven't been hit on too badly (and I'm not going to to be the first, The Cuban would have me in a sling) 
I've noticed that a woman could be buck nekkid on a sailboat, and another sailor will comment.... "nice boat". all in all, we're a pretty sad lot. 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## kbyte (Jun 6, 2007)

Check out the Durham Sailing Meetup Group at Sailing Enthusiasts, Sailing Meetups, events, clubs and groups in your area

Many local crew requests as well as group functions like sailing little boats on Lake Crabtree.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

I feel the same way - took a 2 day beginners class in the spring - have another one in the fall - hope to get out a few times from now till then - do a lot of reading in books and forums - I'm going to do it - it's just a matter of time and finances for me.

As for single-handling as a woman - unfortunately, as anywhere a woman buy herself makes for a nice target for creepy sickos - but I can't believe that in and around American & Caribbean waters there will be people like that who own boats - sounds more like a guy in a trench coat at the park - but I was wondering - do cruisers - whether solo or not - meet up and travel together?

The dog - are you a dog trainer? Might want to hire one - I would definitely want to take my dog - I have a cat though and they're a lot easier. I've read a few articles on trqaining a dog to do it on deck - the poop you just throw over - wash off the pee - heard a patch of astro-turh helps - I also though if you had a potted plant on the astroturf, that would help too - something sturdy enough to keep out on deck. I also read an article about how a guy took his dog off the boat at a marina, walked around the grounds for a while - no success - once on the boat the dog ran to the bow and did his thing. It's been done. The worst part is dogs love to run around and he\she would be denied that.

When it comes to things like this - you could either let your fears, doubts and advice of others take over and prevent you from doing adventurous things - or you pluck up the courage and do it - if you always give into fears and such, then you'd be living one dull life - that's not for me - doesn't sound like for you either.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

After your sailing course, I recommend getting a small cruising sailboat (25-28 foot) and getting as much experience as possible before trading up to the boat for your island adventures. I regularly single-hand my 30-foot sailboat and recommend the following: an autopilot (your second crew member!) and easily reefed sails.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

One single (more or less) woman with a dog cruising on a budget. This one from Slovenia.
(her web site is a mess) 
SY Little Mermaid - My photo album page of my voyage around the world singlehanded with 8 paws


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> Go for it!
> And be prepared, your going to get lots of propositions from the males around here that have the same dream.


Hey are you single? oh crap, nevermind i almost forgot i'm happily married


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

One word of caution to all single handers. Cruising down the thorny path from Florida to the Caribbean island chain will expose you and your boat to many routes between islands used by large vessels. Plan your passages so you are not sleeping in these waters. There was a single hander lady who was East or South of the Turks and Caicos last summer who didn't adhere to that admonition. The ship that ran her vessel down was kind enough to stop and assist, lashing her boat to its hull and taking her and her dog aboard. They took her into T&C. Later she arranged a tow that towed her broken ship down to the mouth of Luperon, where the Commandante was contacted and arranged a further tow to bring her into the harbor. Her mast was busted in the original collision, and the boat was further damaged during the haul into T&C, but she survived and was walking around Luperon when I saw her last trying to put her life back together as well as pay the Commandante for his service. He wanted something like $500US. Morale - cat naps while on passage may be fine in the wide open Pacific, but in the narrow channels between islands on the way south from Miami, it is a bit like russian roulette. Plan your route so you get plenty of sleep when not moving, do not violate the plan. Take your time. Things happen, don't over reach just because you think you can get away with it. Supposedly she had her alarm set for 20 minutes waking. Don't know if she overslept or what happened but the end result was not pretty.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go forth and phospher!!! That's absolutely classic!!! I just bought my boat and am planning to cruise the inside passage. We'll both have a great time!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe you can hook up, hehe


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

uspirate said:


> Hey are you single? oh crap, nevermind i almost forgot i'm happily married


You're just asking for Nimfa to beat you... aren't you...


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it's great you're so adamant about takin' yer pup!

In my own recent sailboat search, some of my biggest criteria were 1) how much cockpit floorspace there was for my dog to stretch out on, 2) the steepness of the companionway steps for her to get from cockpit to cabin floor, and 3) the height of the v-berth for her to jump on and off of.

Oh, and of course a HUGE swim platform for her to scamper up the boarding ladder after some stick fetchin'.  

Although THAT may be your biggest challenge with these small boats you're lookin' at - getting your dog back on board when/if he/she goes over! (Mine went over once "accidentally." I put accidentally in quotes 'cuz, as a lab, I'm, not sure she didn't "slip" on purpose for a chance to take a swim).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actually, the dog stuff is way down on the list of my things to worry about. I am surprised that it is such a big deal to be honest. I will get my dog an EU passport, I know the protocol for the rabies titers have the facilities to quarantine here so that is not such a big deal. As far as having the dog on board, well it will all work out I am sure. Dogs are very adaptable creatures and I will just have to make sure the dog is as comfortable & safe as possible and has access to lots of swimming and gets on land as much as possible. If the dog isn't happy being on board a lot then we will just have to spend more time hooked up to a dock somewhere than at anchor. If I find my dog is really unhappy or becoming unhealthy then I simply sell the boat and move back to shore.

My biggest concerns are the sailing portions and my complete lack of knowledge of sailing and my physical ability to handle a big ol' boat by myself.... THOSE are the things that really concern me!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JustMeUC said:


> My biggest concerns are the sailing portions and my complete lack of knowledge of sailing and my physical ability to handle a big ol' boat by myself.... THOSE are the things that really concern me!


Given your description of yourself... I don't think the physical abilities is going to be a problem on any boat less than 35' LOA. If you look at some of the people who have successfully single handed over long distances, size isn't much an issue-provided they've rigged the boat properly.

The bigger boats can be an issue, and often have electric winches and such to deal with it... but I would highly recommend that you stick with a boat where you can muscle everything into behaving, rather than depend on electrical assistance-since electrical assistance tends to fail when you need it most on a boat.

The lack of knowledge is fairly easily remedied by taking courses and getting time in sailing on boats. I would highly recommend that you get out and sail as much as possible is all sorts of weather as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailing with another persons aboard is;


safer; medical issues often can not be predicted
_I agree, that is of some concern for sure_


cheaper; share the expense
_I've got the $$ portion covered_


reacquaintance with that significant other
_Got rid of him recently and not needing another for awhile_


get to blame someone else for the weather 
_I'll blame the dog_ 


enjoy that sip of wine over candle light on the water
_See above_ 

A pet on board is a personal deceision, some love it others don't.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Go for it, the only mental issue will be if you dont.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailhog said:


> However, that big ol' dog of yours is going to **** all over your world.


That's what the "Poop Deck" is for.

Thank you very much, I'll be here all week. Try the veal!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

My wife and I are in our mid-50's. We just bought a boat. One couple that's friends of ours told my wife that we're crazy, we're "too old" for things like that, etc. We just shook our heads and laughed.

JustMeUC, sounds to me like you have an excellent plan. I'm envious. I wish we, my wife and I, could do what you're planning. Unfortunately, we haven't got quite the financial wherewithal atm.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JustMeUC said:


> I can train the dog to potty on a plastic something or other that can be easily cleaned.


If you're going to go that far, train the dog to use the toilet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SEMIJim, I followed your posts from the time you started looking at boats, thru your sailing classes all the way to getting your boat back home, I am the one who is envious!! I don't have a boat yet!! I've only sailed ONCE!! As far as the $$$ stuff goes, the financials to do this comes at the very heavy price of losing loved ones. I would rather have the people back in my life than the money. I was just originally trying to say that the money part of the equation is there for me to be able to make it possible, just that the knowledge is lacking on my part. I am now trying to work really hard to gain the knowledge to be able to do this thing that I want so badly now!! 

JamesLee, I think that would be a fine idea... LOL but what about the flushing of said toilet? LOL nah, I'll stick to training him on a plastic pan when the time comes. It can be dumped over the side of the boat and clean in about 30 seconds.  Simply as pie.

I said I would update the board as things progressed, so here goes. I had to push back my ASA101 due to my mom's illness and my class is now the second of September. 

BUT in the meantime, I am very excited to say that I have been invited out to sail this coming up weekend with someone. I am VERY excited about it and trying not to bug the person too much about what to bring or what not, so perhaps some nice person on this board can help me out by telling me what they would suggest I show up with in hand to be a welcome guest? Or perhaps even what NOT to show up with?

THANKS!!!


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Food easy to eat and requires no refrigeration, ( depending on the boat), gloves to pull lines, seasickness pills, shoes that won't mark up the boat, layered clothing and read this article http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19052&highlight=guest+bring

A great attitude always helps


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I sail a 40 foot boat w/ a very active Choc Lab. I have to tell you just on the Chesapeake Bay its a challenge with the heat and moving the dog on and off.. I would at least think a larger boat (you are thinking 22 feet??) and how you are going to keep your dog cool, hydrated and happy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TAK said:


> I sail a 40 foot boat w/ a very active Choc Lab. I have to tell you just on the Chesapeake Bay its a challenge with the heat and moving the dog on and off.. I would at least think a larger boat (you are thinking 22 feet??) and how you are going to keep your dog cool, hydrated and happy.


ugghhh, not the dogs stuff again.... wish I had never posted that I was gonna be taking my daggone dog!!! LOL 
  

Once I buy my boat for cruising I am looking at more like 30' boat. In fact, the longer I think about it, I may just go straight to that.

OK, seriously, how am I going to keep him cool, hydrated and happy? Heck, how am I going to keep myself cool, hydrated and happy???  Sometimes having a dog will be a royal pain in the butt but so are lots of other things worth having in life. Honestly, If I find that the dog is really unhappy, then I sell the boat and move back to land, or if I really get hooked on cruising and don't want to sell the boat then I could always place him with my dad or sister.

Now, back to my other question.... any other suggestions on being a good boat guest????????


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

JustMeUC said:


> Now, back to my other question.... any other suggestions on being a good boat guest????????


The Sergeant gave you some good advice.
Soft sole shoes that don't mark the deck.
Clothes for all types of weather. Hot and Cold; Sunny and Rainy.
A lightweight jacket depending on what climate you live in.
Some snacks would be nice. Maybe a few cold beverages.

Are you spending the night on board?
For overnighting; a book or magazine to read for entertainment.
Your toothbrush, deodorant, clean underwear, and another change of clothes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have purchased two pair of shoes suitable for sailing, I'll take both pairs see which one I like best.

It is 101 today here, I doubt I will need any cold weather clothing and if it rains well then I will just be happy as pie to be wet and hopefully a little cooler.

Snacks, check, soda/water/beer check.

No, I am going to be going for the day only. If I don't irritate the person too much perhaps they will invite me back for a longer sail sometime and I'll bring my overnight bag with all that entails. Maybe I 'll bring a change of clothes anyway in case I do get wet... Thanks!


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

JustMeUC said:


> I have purchased two pair of shoes suitable for sailing, I'll take both pairs see which one I like best.
> 
> It is 101 today here, I doubt I will need any cold weather clothing and if it rains well then I will just be happy as pie to be wet and hopefully a little cooler.
> 
> ...


P.S. One hand for the boat, and one hand for whatever else you are doing, nothing can ruin a sailing day more than having a guest bounce around the cockpit like a pinball, or worse going for an impromptu swim.

Having said that I am sure you will be fine, and be a pest. I don't know a sailor alive that does not love to share their knowledge


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

JustMeUC said:


> ugghhh, not the dogs stuff again.... wish I had never posted that I was gonna be taking my daggone dog!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Once I buy my boat for cruising I am looking at more like 30' boat. In fact, the longer I think about it, I may just go straight to that.
> ...


Sorry to _dog_ you on the topic, I was sharing my own fustrations..

As to being a good guest.. on top of the other comments.. bring good beer that the captain likes (do not take any left overs home..) and offer to help/learn.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

For a day sail, less is more. Don't show up with a huge duffel that's hard to stow. So may I suggest that you just bring along a single pair of deck shoes? You can try the second pair when you get invited back. Yes, a change of clothes is a good idea, but consider leaving it in your car at the marina, as a "just in case." Good food, on the other hand, is always appreciated -- but let the owner know ahead what you plan to bring so he/she does not have to procure those provisions.

One way to endear yourself to the owner is to offer to arrive early if they need help with any boat chores. At the end of the day's sail, offer to help wash the deck or with some other obvious chore, like sail covers etc. 

When I was younger and boatless, I would offer to meet boat-owning friends at the marina for a day of projects, with no sailing. During winter lay-up there are usually loads of projects and cleaning that go quicker with a second pair of hands. A few trips to the boatyard is a sure way to be first on the call-list when the owner needs crew after spring commissioning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

All good advice, though the food, should read food and drink...since bringing beverages is often appreciated, even if they're non-alcoholic beverages.



JohnRPollard said:


> For a day sail, less is more. Don't show up with a huge duffel that's hard to stow. So may I suggest that you just bring along a single pair of deck shoes? You can try the second pair when you get invited back. Yes, a change of clothes is a good idea, but consider leaving it in your car at the marina, as a "just in case." Good food, on the other hand, is always appreciated -- but let the owner know ahead what you plan to bring so he/she does not have to procure those provisions.
> 
> One way to endear yourself to the owner is to offer to arrive early if they need help with any boat chores. At the end of the day's sail, offer to help wash the deck or with some other obvious chore, like sail covers etc.
> 
> When I was younger and boatless, I would offer to meet boat-owning friends at the marina for a day of projects, with no sailing. During winter lay-up there are usually loads of projects and cleaning that go quicker with a second pair of hands. A few trips to the boatyard is a sure way to be first on the call-list when the owner needs crew after spring commissioning.


----------



## CBinVA (Dec 27, 2005)

Suntan lotion, sunglasses and a hat that will stay on your head (if you are expecting a goodly amount of wind, you may want to invest in a hat leash, mine is always blowing off).

Carrie


----------



## morganmike (Oct 31, 2006)

Asking people here if the right thing to do is go sailing is like asking the lunatics at the insane asylum if they'd like another cup of tea with their Lithium.

Do it. Follow whatever advice appeals to you, there's plenty of it already in this thread. Read a lot. You sound like you have the right temperament and all it really takes is the desire.

More tea anyone?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey cotton picker I got the same feelin I got to go sailin I,m in commerce ga about 3hrs from water lookin for boat slip then boat but I,m gonna do it hopefully this winter when boats are cheaper I,m a surveyor let me know if i can help.


----------



## pdxgrebe (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey I don't see how there is any woman specific questions involved in going cruising, but I found myself in a simular situation a few years back, altho I inherited only half as much as you, and so have had to figure out the how to get the dream afloat with out spending a lot of money. At the boat yard where I worked on the run down boat I bought, I met a guy that also inherited some money which he use to have a aluminum boat designed, and welded up in a shop in Port Townsend. He then took the boat to a yard to have the inerior built, where they spent up the rest of the inheritance, but never finished the work. Now that boat is just setting on the hard. He said that one can have an inheritance or a sailboat, but not both. I should also tell about the two women that I met who had built boats with their husbands on which to go cruising. Both thier boat made it to La Paz but neither of the marriages did. These women worked on their boats before I made it to the yard, but all the guys in the yard that were there at the time, said that the women were much better boatwrights and sailor than their partners.
As for my own experience - I took five years and got the boat back on the water last March. All that is left before begining of the cruise is getting the wind vane, the solar panels and the electronics. Up until now I was able to pay for the boat only one gallon of resin at a time, and not have to spend down the inheritance very much, but the next part of the out fitting of the boat will take much larger chunks of money.
There is also the part of cutting the ties to land and casting off the dock lines which is the hardest part of the whole under taking. There is finally a related issue about whether going alone or trying to find someone to go with you. I had thought that I prefered going solo, but am now that the boat is almost ready, and I'm thinking that I need crew.


Good luck on your dream. I think learning to sail on a smaller boat is not only funner but teaches skills that harder to master on the keel boat. Also buying the cruising boat only just before heading out is the best advise that I have.
RC


----------



## LyleRussell (May 3, 2006)

Sounds like you have a rational plan. Go for it!!


----------



## LyleRussell (May 3, 2006)

AS far as being invited aboard as crew, wear hot weather clothes, boat shoes with soft white soles and carry foulie rain gear. Keep a boat knife in your pocket, fingerless gloves help soft hands survive. If you bring anything aboard bring it in soft bags that are easily jammed into lockers, not hard sided coolers or suitcases. 

Etiquette - handle binoculars and winch handles extremely carefully. NEVER set them down on deck. Always set them back where you found them. Nothing ends a nice day like dropping a $500 set of binoculars over the side. 

Volunteer for every dirty job. Fix sandwiches, swab decks, coil lines, haul up the anchor, etc. I used to help paint the boats bottom every spring. That guaranteed me a couple of days of sailing. Buy lunch. Tell the skipper that he made the boat payment so you can buy lunch. Guarantees a re-invite every time. 

Be careful with actual sailing things, let the skipper tell you how he likes things done, even though you may know how. Every skipper does the same things differentlty.

Have a good time.


----------



## cancunblue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this site as a member, but have been reading the forums for a while and am excited that there are more women cropping up with similar plans of cruising, even alone! 
I have a dog too, an english cocker spaniel, I haven't worked out the details on how thats going to work, but others have, and so will I. A good read and well rounded book on cruising is The Cruising Life...A commonsense Guide for the Would-Be Voyager by Jim Trefethen. 
I have a career, two homes, etc., but my spirit is already out there cruising. I've even announced to my closest friends and family that I am no longer buying anything that won't fit on my sailboat. I've decided not to purchase one until I am ready to shove off for good, and if you read the book, you'll understand why. 
Anyway, much success to you and a big HI Five to seeing more of us out there!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck.
At least you have a plan and are approaching it sanely. 
Saildog, being a robo typer has already given you a load of good advice and directions on where to get more. 

You'll be fine, one step at a time.

See ya in the BVI, we pass thru at least once a year - keep Sailnet up to date on your adventures 

Chuckles


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cancunblue-

Welcome to sailnet and I would highly recommend you read this *post* to get the most out of your time here on sailnet.

I'd also strongly advise getting the boat at least three-to-six months prior to your "drop-dead" leave by date. This is so you can familiarize yourself with the boat, and get some actual sailing experience in on the boat. It will also give you a chance to re-fit, modify, repair and customize the boat to suit your particular needs. Boats are not like cars, where they are "ready to go, one-size fits all". They are very highly personalized vessels. I also would highly recommend that you get as much sailing time in as you can prior to leaving.


----------



## cancunblue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Sailingdog,
I appreciate the advise you give, and the time you take to give it. My feet are on land for now, but my heart is already out there with ya! Be Safe, Enjoy, and I will see you guys out there sooner than later.


----------



## ilnadi (Mar 21, 2004)

JustMeUC, if you have not bought a boat or started taking classes, the Neuse Sailing Association will run a crew clinic (where people will offer their boats for newbies to crew on) end of May 2008 in Oriental, NC. Check out their website (www dot neusesailing dot com) for a description and contacts. I probably won't be there since the boat is in two main pieces right now (boat and engine) but there will be boats of all sizes participating.


----------

